# Partager clavier/souris /plusieurs machines !...



## windows (15 Octobre 2004)

bonjour

  alors voila dans ma vie professionnelle je suis amene a travailler sur mac et pc , dout mon envis d'achar d'un KVM

  celement voila quel model choisir pour que tout marche correctement entre les deux machines ( pc et power mac g5 sous 10.3) 


  donc si vous avez des connaissances dans le domaine 

  merci 
  @+


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 
pfiou c'est pas gratuit ça  


sinon tu peux aussi faire ça http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-04-08

d'autres pistes
http://www.a2-line.com/
http://www.lindy.com/fr/index.php


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (17 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour a tous

quelqu'un a  une idee sur mon bureau ai vieux iMacG3  bientot iMac G5 et un Ibook,  serait sympa de trouver un commutateur pour un seul jeux de clavier souris  et piloter les trois machines

Ca exsites????


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

pardon  ?


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2004)

peu etre avec l'appli d'apple qui sert a gerer les serveur, desktop qqchose?
no?


----------



## FloX (18 Octobre 2004)

faudrait voir si un commutateur usb existe  google est ton ami


----------



## ficelle (18 Octobre 2004)

avec SideTrack tu utilises le clavier et la souris de ton ordinateur principal pour piloter les autres.
c'est super pratique quand tu as un portable posé sur un coin de ton bureau   :love: 

il assure aussi le transfert du presse papier 

Sinon, Apple Remote Desktop, ou VLC en gpl (gratos)


----------



## windows (18 Octobre 2004)

jai trouver sa :lien

 sa doit le faire non?


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2004)

windows a dit:
			
		

> jai trouver sa :lien
> 
> sa doit le faire non?


vi ça a l'air (en plus raisonnable en prix) regarde tout de même les conditions si tu peux retourner le matéeriel et a quel prix


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2004)

je peux en demander l'utiliter???
 commander un ClusterNode wServe depuis son lit???
 je vais acherter un pwB 12 et un iMac 20, et tout les 2 sur la TV!


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> je peux en demander l'utiliter???..


l'utilité tu veux dire je suppose ? 
avoir un seul clavier pour deux ordinateurs, sur un seul bureau


----------



## windows (19 Octobre 2004)

gain de place sur le buro
enconbre pas le reseau ( les prise de mains a distance sa bouffe de la bande passante)
prise de main a distance = trou de securite sous windows


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (19 Octobre 2004)

je cherchai juste un petit boitier ou je connecte un ou deux ports USB (clavier souris) et l'autre  2 ou 3 pour brancher iMac G3, iMAcG5 iBook

et le tour est joue  ,  pas cher  joli  

voila

merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

salut à tous,
je vous pose la question car je ne trouve la réponse nulle part;
quand je tape "switch écran" sur un moteur de recherche je tombe sur plein de gens qui se battent pour dire que le monde du mac est mieux que le pc ou inversement, ... mais moi j'ai les deux !!
Et je voudrai savoir quel est le bon switch pour profiter de mes deux bécanes sur un seul écran (j'en ai déjà un de mauvaise came qui me fout des merdes de rouge partout pendant 20 mn des que tu swicthe).
Voilà, j'attends vos conseils.
Merci, 
Louhic.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

moauip, autant pour moi, j'ai compris le coup de switcher entre mac/PC et le sujet de ce forum.
Toutes mes confuses, mais si quelqu'un veut quand même bien répondre, ça serait funky.
Tchô,
Louhic


----------



## kitetrip (27 Octobre 2004)

Attends, je recontacte un pote... Il avait un switch pour avoir le même clavier, la même souris et le même écran pour deux machines différentes  . Ca existe et à mon avi, aucune importance s'il s'agit d'un PC et d'un Mac :mouais:


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2004)

j'ai un peu de mal a comprendre ce que tu veux faire en fait...


----------



## kisco (27 Octobre 2004)

oui je vois, c'est "comme" un switch réseau, sauf que tu branche dessus un clavier-souris-écran, et tes deux machines. et après clic pour changer de machine.

à mon avis c'est totalement compatible Mac/pc


_il faudrait déplacer ce sujet dans Périphériques à mon avis _


----------



## Joachim du Balay (27 Octobre 2004)

il veut pouvoir utiliser son écran alternativement avec son Mac et son PC, sans avoir à le déconnecter à chaque fois, donc "switcher" de l'un à l'autre, c'est bien le terme... 

    même si ça n'a rien a voir avec le _switch_ dont il est question sur ce forum.. :rateau:
    ça concerne effectivement le forum _périphériques,_ où ce genre de question a déjà été pls fois posée



    ...au fait,  quel est ce switch "camelote" ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

mon switch pourri ne porte pas de marque (c'est sûrement pour ça qu'il marche pas très bien), et j'ai entendu dire que toutes les marques de switch écran n'arrivaient pas à fonctionner avec un mac et un pc.
Si vous avez plus d'infos je suis preneur.
Ceci dit je vais effectivement voir du côté périphériques.
Tchô.


----------



## windows (2 Novembre 2004)

up


personne a des info alors?


----------



## zarkan (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de connecter deux ordinateurs au même écran :
J'ai un écran Apple Studio 17 pouces plat en ADC (avec un adaptateur Apple DVI/ADC)
Un G5 et un PC (honte à moi  )...

bref je ne veux pas passer tout mon temps sous le bureau   (comprenné mon désarroi)
Donc existe t'il un genre d'interrupteur pour passé d'un ordinateur à l'autre sur le même écran car je ne veux pas d'un autre écran... Apple dépendance  :rateau:


----------



## mattthieu (20 Décembre 2004)

google : switch dvi

tu trouveras des trucs comme ça
http://www.kvms.com/nav/item.asp?item=7539

edit : oops j'avais pas vu le prix  il doit exister des trucs moins chers, en vga j'en ai déjà vu


----------



## zarkan (20 Décembre 2004)

a ouais, c'est pas donné quand même !!!  a ce prix là je préfère allé débrancher et rebrancher l'écran à chaque fois !!!


----------



## golf (2 Février 2005)

MiniView Micro USB PLUS KVM Switch


			
				News MacGé a dit:
			
		

> IOGEAR aime le Mac mini [Mer 15:31 - VA]
> IOGEAR entend bien profiter du succès naissant de Mac mini. Le fabricant vient en effet d?annoncer le MiniView Micro USB PLUS KVM Switch (79,95*$), où l?acronyme KVM signifie "Keyboard, Video, Mouse". Dans les faits, l?accessoire en question permet de partager un même clavier, une même souris et un même écran (connexion analogique, pas DVI) entre deux unités centrales (Mac ou PC). C?est peut-être pousser le concept du Mac mini à l?extrême, mais c?est en tout cas la preuve que le discours d?Apple prend. D?ailleurs, IOGEAR n?entend pas en rester là. Le fabricant met du Mac mini partout et a ouvert une nouvelle section de son site où il présente toute une série de périphériques qui peuvent être exploités avec le nouvel ordinateur de la Pomme, comme avec les autres d?ailleurs.


----------



## okko (20 Août 2005)

Alors,
j'ai fait l'expérience avec un KWM D-link 2ku entre un PC sous W2k et Mac OS9.1, j'ai eu des gros problèmes (alimentation écran qui ne repartait pas, G3 HS pendant un journée impossible de le faire repartir, pas d'alimentation......) donc je pense que tous les switch ne sont pas compatibles, et puis c'est indiqué sur les fiches constructeurs.

Sinon je prends de l'info sur : 
Commutateur TK-206i, 2 PS/2 & VGA / 2 USB & 2 VGA, TRENDnet, PC/Mac
Sitecom USB 2.0 KVM switch KV-010 

@+


----------



## antibo (16 Septembre 2005)

okko a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je prends de l'info sur :
> Commutateur TK-206i, 2 PS/2 & VGA / 2 USB & 2 VGA, TRENDnet, PC/Mac
> Sitecom USB 2.0 KVM switch KV-010
> @+



Bonjour, j'utilise ce KVM entre mon PC sous win XP pro et mon mac mini (avec un clavier et une souris PS2 pour PC) et franchement ça marche pas mal du tout.. excepté que les fonctions de souris ne sont pas émulées, on se retrouve avec une souris par défaut (que l'on peut juste modifier sous mac avec MouseZoom)

Bref pas mal, pratique, mais bon les deux inconvénients majeurs sont : 
- souris pas paramétrable
- raccourcis clavier sous mac un peu bizarre avec un clavier PC (même si ça c'est un peu arrangé avec l'installation de Tiger), mais bon c'est plutot normal...


----------



## fanou (19 Septembre 2005)

hum....ça fait un an que je partage clavier et souris au boulot sur un PC et un mac. ça s'appelle synergy, et c'est gratuit... (opensource) 
ça marche sur win/macos/solaris/linux/etc...
que du bonheur


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Ben, avec çà, on va pas aller loin !


----------



## kiks06 (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous amis machintoïstes 

Voilà mon soucis, mon coin informatique chez moi etant reduit, je ne peux avoir 2 ecrans, 2 unités centrales, etc etc etc 

Ayant besoin (hélas) d'un PC en même temps que le Mac, je me posais la question si il etait possible de brancher un switch me permettant d'avoir un MAC et un PC branchés sur le même écran, avec si possible le même clavier et la meme souris. Ca rendrait le sourire à ma ch'tite femme et m'eviterais de devoir la couvrir de cadeau pour faire passer la pillule du coin informatique ... lol

Merci d'avance pour vos reponses

PS : j'ai trouvé ceci, mais ca ne reponds pas entierement à ma question
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00021727.html
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00026463.html


----------



## daffyb (10 Novembre 2005)

KVM sont les seuls que je connaisse


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Novembre 2005)

Tiens un autre moyens plus simple et moins cher, ça coute 59 euro et tu peux brancher un ecran sur deux unité, un clavier pour les deux ainsi que les enceintes et la souris:rateau: ça s'appelle Switch KVM-10 Gear


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour [bonsoir] et bienvenue

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Entre autres : Partager clavier/souris /plusieurs machines !...


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Novembre 2005)

moi j'ai trouvé un objet sympa, qui coute que 59 euro et qui est pratique, par contre je ne sais pas ou on peut le trouver
Tiens un autre moyens plus simple et moins cher, ça coute 59 euro et tu peux brancher un ecran sur deux unité, un clavier pour les deux ainsi que les enceintes et la souris:rateau: ça s'appelle Switch KVM-10 Gear


----------



## kiks06 (13 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour vos reponses 

super desolé du doublon 

je recommencerais plus promis


----------



## fanou (14 Novembre 2005)

Et voila le lien direct : synergy


----------



## caro (11 Décembre 2005)

bonjour, je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poster ça

mais je cherche à gagner un peu de place sur mon bureau
alors je me demandais si je ne pouvais pas piloter les 2 ordis avec 1 seul

j'ai trouvé ça Connectix Research  Masterview  Kvm et je me demandais si certains d'entre vous l'utilisaient avec succès.

je suis sur un imac g5 et je voudrais piloter un pc en win 98 de temps en temps pour mes tests de site

pensez-vous que ça marcherait ?

merci d'avance pour vos conseils

a+
caro


----------



## Vincemac (4 Janvier 2006)

Salut et bonne année!!

je reviens sur cette histoire de switch,
quel est le KVM qui permet de garder le joli clavier mac en USB,
pour l'utiliser sur un pc,
c-a-d il faut un KVM avec des entrees USB,
et non en PS/2 comme c présenté!!!!!  

merci

vince


----------



## Vincemac (4 Janvier 2006)

en fait, j'ai trouvé c 2 modeles :

SITECOM KV-010

et un nouveau sur LDLC :

http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00026463.html

si qq'un a déja testé c 2 protagonistes,
merci d'avance pour tout avis!!!!!!!

j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de monde galère;
pour trouver le bon moyen de partager 1 mac et 1 pc!!!

j'oubliais, je deconseille les IOGEAR,
car çà ne marche pas avec un claiver mac,
vu que le switch se fait avec un racoourci clavier!!!


a+


----------



## fanou (6 Janvier 2006)

et synergy ?


----------



## caro (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens de relire ce fil car je cherche toujours un moyen de gagner de la place sur mon bureau.
Il en ressort d'après ce que je peux comprendre qu'il existe 2 types de solutions :
- celle qui permet de partager uniquement le clavier et la souris entre 2 machines, et là, apparement, si l'une des deux machines est un pc, il vaut mieux utiliser le clavier pc, car utiliser un clavier mac pour un pc pose quelques problèmes.
- celle qui permet de partager clavier souris ET écran, et là moi j'ai un problème avec mon iMac G5.

Moi je voudrais bien trouver la solution n°2, mais je n'arrive pas à débroussailler les réponses, Synergie ne fait que le clavier et la souris, et pour ce qui est des KVM, il y a toujours un souci avec les clavier en PS2.

Alors qulequ'un a un KVM compatible avec le fait que je voudrais piloter un pc avec win98 et Linux dessus le tout sur mon iMac ? et pas ruineux ?

Merci d'avance
Caro


----------



## caro (31 Janvier 2006)

alors peutêtre ça
mais quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment le brancher sur l'iMac ?

suis nulle, oui je sais

Caro


----------



## caro (14 Mars 2006)

Salut tlm,

je fais remonter cette discussion car fanou avait raison,
Synergy c'est super.
Bon c'est sur il y a toujours 2 écrans sur mon bureau,
mais pouvoir passer d'un ordi à l'autre avec une seule souris et un seul clavier, comme si j'avais un double écran, c'est le top.

Maintenant, si quelqu'un est calé en synergy, j'aimerais avoir de l'aide pour faire un démarrage auto de synergy serveur sur mon iMac, et aussi un démarrage auto sur ma distrib Ubuntu.

Merci
Caro


----------



## fanou (15 Mars 2006)

bon moi j'ai fait un petit applescript que je lance a volonté, mais pour l'avoir au démarrage il y a juste à l'ouvrir avec la session.


----------



## caro (15 Mars 2006)

ah! 

je suis bien interessée par cet applescript,
tu pourrais le partager avec moi ?

je sais pas faire ça.

merci
Caro


----------



## fanou (16 Mars 2006)

tell application "Terminal"
    activate
    with timeout of 1800 seconds
        do script with command "/Users/"cheztoi"/synergyc 140.175.32.234"
    end timeout
end tell

avec bien sur synergyc la ou il faut, et la bonne IP en parametre.

Voila c'est tout !


----------



## caro (16 Mars 2006)

merci beaucoup, je vais essayer d'adapter au lancement du serveur
Caro


----------



## Alex6 (30 Mars 2006)

Belkin va sortir un produit qui pourrait s'avérer très pratique: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=267018
Vu dans les nexs de macgé!


----------



## Nico206 (29 Juillet 2006)

Sympa.
Mais moi j'aimerais un KVM du même genre mais en DVI et supportant la résolution de l'Apple Cinema Display 20" (1680x1050).
Ca m'embêterais de devoir revendre mon Ecran pour en prendre un DVI+VGA


----------

